# Basic HTIB required..



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello mods and member,
First of all thanks for letting me join this forum
I m planning to buy an entry level htbi system in india... Need ur suggestions....
My room dimensions are 12*16.
Prefrences:
1)blueray rip movies
2)music 
3)gaming 
All the above through my pc
However m planning to buy ps 3 too in future

Plz recommend the best suited system for me 
My budget is 350 to 450 usd.

Also my pc is having one hdmi out port on graphics card...
Which i hav connected to my led monitor.
Plz suggest how shud i be connecting the htbi from my pc..wid best sound quality...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Just to be clear, is the $300-$450 being purchased in the US or India? Without knowing this, I am not sure which direction to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

In India .....20k to 25k INR


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Forgive the delay. When time permits I will look into the pricing of HT gear in India.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is HTBI? Do we mean HTIB?


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

ya its HTIB ...my bad


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a problem. Thread title edited.


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe Onkyo HT-S5500 at $350 US on Amazon. You'll get plenty of HDMI inputs and standard 5-way binding posts instead of proprietary termination. Onkyo takes their regular receivers and packages speakers with them, so upgrading to better/different speakers is possible. Can't really say much for the included speakers but they should be good for a starter set.


----------

